# RDA/RTA airflow holes freaking my OCD out



## muller.s (21/10/21)

I'm posting this here, because I'm sure this is a noob question

I have a few RTAs, RDAs and MODs. The same Atomizer will sit correctly on some mods, and some will do like the pictures attached. How TF do I get them to sit with air flow holes on the side? I have tried to screw out the 510 pin a little but that didn't work (or maybe I don't screw it out enough?)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (21/10/21)

You put a spacer or 2 under the atty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Stew (21/10/21)

OCD isn't that important to me. It's when they aim at your chin and hot juice splatters on your chin.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## muller.s (21/10/21)

Thanks. Will pick up some spacers Grand Guru 

Ah yes! The chin shot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA (22/10/21)

muller.s said:


> Thanks. Will pick up some spacers Grand Guru
> 
> Ah yes! The chin shot



My sister's had a lot of those

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER (22/10/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I hope you dont get spitback on that drip-tip...


@DarthBranMuffin here's your spit back just this time it's so bad it runs down the chin lol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (22/10/21)

may I ask what weird style you guys vape in order to get hot juice on your chin ?

sheeesh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/21)

For those with major OCD the Stratum's from Russia have a special 510 that can be altered until your atty is perfect! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/10/21)

@ARYANTO has a couple of mods with '_old school_' manually adjustable threaded 510 center pins ... "_OCD branded 510 adapters_"

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------

